# Parents with kids who have 'weird' names.



## I Need Coffee (Mar 19, 2010)

I am due to have my little boy tomorrow, and we haven't decided what to name him. We are going to wait to see what he looks like. We are either going to go with Silas or Cassius (Cash-us).

I love spunky, old, classic names...but lately have been getting SO MUCH crap for both names, even though I think they are strong and spunky.

So moms/dads who have kiddos with 'different' names, how do you deal with the criticism? Have you noticed that after your child was born that people were more accepting of their name?


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Need Coffee*
> 
> I am due to have my little boy tomorrow, and we haven't decided what to name him. We are going to wait to see what he looks like. We are either going to go with Silas or Cassius (Cash-us).
> 
> ...


we named dd after my grandmother. it is absolutely a "spunky, old" name. and one that i think people don't typically view as 'pretty,' but it suits her. i am SO glad we named her what we did. no one is going to criticize your child's name after you name your child the name. i like both your choices as well.

once i went to a consignment store with dd and she was playing with something so i walked away.. and then i called to her a few times (yeah, i'm that mom) and an old lady happened to be in the store.. and she came up to me with tears in her eyes.. because that was her name, too.







don't be afraid to have the non traditional name or the old timey name.. you might just start a trend.


----------



## I Need Coffee (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> we named dd after my grandmother. it is absolutely a "spunky, old" name. and one that i think people don't typically view as 'pretty,' but it suits her. i am SO glad we named her what we did. no one is going to criticize your child's name after you name your child the name. i like both your choices as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that makes me feel better  That is so cute about the little old lady in the store!!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

nm


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

IMy DD's first name is traditional so we haven't had this problem, but my friends who thought they might get a hassle from their families wouldn't discuss names with those people before the baby was born, but their choice (Sadie) got out and their standard reply was "Well, we really like Sadie so that's what we're going with." I don't think anyone has said anything since the baby was born.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

MY DD"s name is Polish and unique in the US. Everyone wa sup in arms about us naming her it but now all we get are compliments.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Both our dd's have unique names - we didn't tell people ahead of time, and haven't faced much 'disapproval'.

Most people comment on how 'unique and beautiful' the names are (whether they actually like them or not), and only once did someone seem to comment negatively about 'how hard it will be for these children with unusual names to learn how to spell them'.

Really cute story PP, about the old lady. And OP - I like your name choices.


----------



## beenmum (Nov 29, 2010)

When I named my son his name, no one used it. Now it is the most popular name. Who knew.

My next one will have an odd name. I plan on naming her Everleigh if its a girls. And Easton. if its a boy. But first I gotta get pregnant God willing.


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

All of our kids have unusual names, but most of them are very pretty girl names which I think is a little different from an unusual boy name. Our son's weird name can be shortened to a fairly common name. We gave all of our kids very normal middle names in case they want to use those as adults.

One thing to consider is that a weird name might affect their future job prospects. I have known HR people who simply won't call job applicants with weird or unpronouncable names on their resume. I know this is awful but it happens.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Those names don't sound weird to me; Silas, especially, is fairly known, right? I love it, BTW.

I have four kids - the two with "weirder" names are the ones we get the most compliments on. They are named Denae and Lincoln (and oddly enough there are two kids in their school with the same names - so I guess they aren't as uncommon as I thought).


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

We didn't tell anyone DS's name before he was born, but we did warn people that it was not going to be common. That got people thinking worst case senario so when they learned what it was they were ok with it (or at least acted like it).

I do get lots of people asking for a repeat when I say DS's name (which by the way is Gwydion) and not everyone gets it right. But meh. Its also funny when we get calls from dr.s offices and such about our daughter Gwendolyn







. I guess they figured we misspelled our kid's name on the forms or something.

Like PPs have said folks who are willing to give you crap while you are pregnant are usually (almost always) good about zipping the lip when they are dealing with a flesh and blood baby. I love my DS's name! I can't imagine him as anything else.

Go with what you love because it is your child and the name you give them is a gift.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Need Coffee*
> 
> Have you noticed that after your child was born that people were more accepting of their name?


Yes.

DS has a more unusual name, though I guess it's starting to become a little more widely used... it took a while for my parents to learn his name for some reason, but now they love it, although they more often use a 'common' nickname derived from his name because I guess it's just easier for them.

Everyone else comments on 'what a cool name' he has... I'm sure some people hate it but fortunately they keep their mouths shut.







Some people mispronounce it and some think he is a girl (not sure if that's the name or his long hair though!)

When you're pregnant, it seems like everyone thinks they have a say in things. Once the kiddo is here, what's done is done so people seem to just accept it (whether it's the name or some other weird thing people want to influence!)


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

DD's name is Rowan - it's not unusual at all here on MDC, but in New Zealand apparently it is. We had a few family members dislike it - they didn't say anything, but we found out months later (by which time they assured us they'd gotten over it - heh!). I had one friend respond very rudely, and insist that it must be "Roanne", because "we wouldn't do that to a child". Ookay.

Shopkeepers and so on are always asking what DD's name is, and when I say "Rowan" they usually look puzzled and I have to repeat it. After that the response is about 50/50 genuine enthusiasm and polite enthusiasm.  Occasionally someone will say "I know a Rowan!", but it's usually a boy.

I don't care. I like it.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


This is exactly why we don't share names before the baby is born either. People seem to think when you are pregnant and you share a name you are actually asking them to share every negative thing they can think of about it. It is pretty rude if you ask me! I have never had a negative thing said to me about any of my kids names after they were born. The closest thing I hear is about my youngest is how people have noticed it is getting more common.

By the way OP, both your names were on our current baby's list! Silas made the top 5


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

When people ask what your soon-to-be-born child's name is going to be say "Rumplestiltskin" and smile.

Then name him whatever you like. Personally, both Silas and Cassius pass the "does it sound good when they're walking across the stage" test for me.

But even if they didn't, it's not my kid, it's not my business what you name it. If I were your relative, my only job would be to smile and say "Oh how nice. Isn't he cute?!" But there was a reason we didn't share our kids' names before they were born (they're both extremely traditional, by the way.) Once the baby is born, people will get used to the name. Once your baby develops a little personality, they'll associate the name with the baby and won't even think about it. I even got used to the name Serendipity for one of dd's classmates (until I realized that her name was Serenity and I'd just messed up!)


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

eh. only a few cranky relatives had criticisms for us.

My kids have Ethiopian names. Most people, even those who have trouble with pronunciation, are apologetic about it and rave about the cool meanings of the names.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Some relatives didn't like our son's name before we named him but once he was named it was accepted. When we meet people out and about we get a lot of compliments on it. His name is Cassius pronounced Cass-ee-us. I don't consider Silas to be unusual and I'm sure people will get used to it quickly. I already regret sharing our name choices because most people dislike my top choice and I am stubborn and don't want them to think their comments swayed me if I choose something else


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I really like the name Silas, and don't think it sounds weird at all. I can see it on a child and an adult. Cassius isn't my favorite, but I don't think it's weird at all.

It bugs me when people make up names and spellings. Then, the child has to live their entire life saying "No I-E-A-I-L" and every year they have to re-explain their name. I met a girl name "Axieial" but, it was pronounced "Az-yeel". (they were all born and raised here, so it wasn't a common name outside our country) She spent the first month of every school year saying "no... Az Yeel... No, my Mom is a hippy.. it doesn't mean anything".

However, if they'd spelled it better, the name really suited her.

And, HUGE congratulations on your new little boy!!!!!


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

My son will be named Oscar....which according to my MIL is "abnormal".







I don't care what people think though....we like it, it's his name. Everyone else can deal.

I like your name choices, personally.

Oh and my daughter's name is Dani....not Danielle, not Danica....JUST DANI. People may not like that either, but I don't care.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> DD's name is Rowan - it's not unusual at all here on MDC, but in New Zealand apparently it is


I LOVE the name Rowan!!! (my dh does not, hence, I don't have a little Rowan of my own).

The strange things about names and trends is that they change.

I have a DD named Alice, and at the time, there were no little Alice's. None. It was a weird old fashioned name. She's a teen now and it's getting to be a trendy because of Twilight. All it takes is one pretty vampire, and suddenly *BAM*, it's a pretty name for pretty girls.

Go for a name you love!

And yes, everyone will get quickly over it. Right now, there's not much else to talk about regarding the baby. Soon, there will be all sorts of news. They'll move on.

Besides, in a couple of years there might be a cute vampire with the name you pick and you could suddenly be seen as a trend setter.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

side note, when I read Cassius, I pronounce it Cass-ee-us, so you and he would be going through a life-time of correcting people on the pronunciation. I know I get really tired of correcting people who pronounce DD's name (Adara) ah-dare-ah instead of ah-dar-ah, she turns two next week, and even her paternal grandfather pronounces it wrong (whole other set of issues there).

I think people are a lot more accepting of unusual names for girls than they are for boys, but I think both names are good, and family and friends do tend to accept the name once it's attached to a baby, rather than just being a possibility.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

DD has a name that isn't unusual in my home country, but unheard of where we live. We waited until after she was born to reveal the name and the in-laws were still vocal in their dislike of it (they're nice people, but tact is not their strong point). I don't think my mother likes much it either, though she managed to collect herself and feign some enthusiasm.









It bugged me at the time, but hasn't really mattered in the long run. They love DD even if they don't love her name.

I find that with unusual names, they often grow on you after you've heard them a few times, and even more so when they're actually someone's name. So even if people are like "Huh??" at first, they may come around.

For the record, I don't think Silas or Cassius are too weird. Uncommon? Yes. Weird? No.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, with DS1 we did tell people about our name ideas, and nobody liked any of them.

We learned our lesson with DS2 and didn't tell ANYONE what names we were considering. DS2's name is Ansel, which is unusual I suppose. Most people don't have too much trouble getting it right, though. I'm glad we didn't tell anyone ahead of time because I didn't want to hear their negative opinions. I did hear one person's negative opinion after the fact, though.... When DS2 was about 8 months old, my FIL presented me with a list of names he thought were better and asked us to pick one and change DS2's name. Ha! Not gonna happen. I still love DS2's name.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

This thread is reminding me of when i met my good friend. We were in Uni, i said "what's your name?" she replied "Unna". "Sorry," i said, "what did you say?" "Unna!" she replied louder. "How do you spell it?" i asked "A N N A" she replied as she looked at me like i was an idiot....

She was from a German family, and that is how her name is pronounced there. To this day i call her Unna, it is her name, however one is spelling it. 

My kids have off-beat names, Esme and Camille. People generally like them though ask if we're french (we're not and the fact that both the names are is coincidence, Es was named after the Salinger novel and Esmerelda Weatherwax the witch in Pratchett's Discworld books and Camille was named after a french/irish singer called Camille O'Sullivan).

I definitely found that people liked the CHILD Esme better than the NAME Esme. It's much harder to be insulting to a sweet little face than a sweet little sound.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
> 
> It bugs me when people make up names and spellings. Then, the child has to live their entire life saying "No I-E-A-I-L" and every year they have to re-explain their name. I met a girl name "Axieial" but, it was pronounced "Az-yeel". (they were all born and raised here, so it wasn't a common name outside our country) She spent the first month of every school year saying "no... Az Yeel... No, my Mom is a hippy.. it doesn't mean anything".


I find this annoying, too....yet someone pointed out to me a while back that this even happens with names like Katelynn. It can be spelled any number of ways. I'm 40 and still have to explain my weird name to people, so I get you on the inventive names thing....but spelling can be an issue even with names like Isabella. One "L" or two? I have a friend named Alison and my SIL is Alyson. My DS will forever be known as Jakob "with a K."

I've spent my whole life spelling both my first and last names to people. It gets to be routine and not really that big a deal, although every so often I wish my last name was Smith.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

my dd has an unusual name. i got some unpleasant responses when people found out about it when i was pregnant, but i also got some great responses. now that she's here and people are used to it, they love it. i do have to repeat it sometimes when i introduce her to someone, and i preemptively spell it when someone is trying to fill a form out, or i think they haven't gotten it after the first repeat. i always prefer that people spell their names to me if they have a somewhat unusual name, and i don't expect people to get dd's immediately either. i also encourage people to use the short form of her name as it's easier to say and remember. people always love the meaning and sound of the name though, once they get over the first difficulty... and literally no one has ever forgotten her name which i think is going to be a benefit throughout her life.

her name is tziporah and her nickname is zippy. (the only odd responses i get now are when people think that zippy is her actual full name). she is named for a dear friend of mine and it is a hebrew name meaning little bird.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Occasionally someone will say "I know a Rowan!", but it's usually a boy.


We get that alot in reverse. I'd never heard my younger son's name irl until after he was born. And he's the only boy we've come across, but we've met lots of girls with his name.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Linda on the move*
> 
> Besides, in a couple of years there might be a cute vampire with the name you pick and you could suddenly be seen as a trend setter.


Jasper has always been on our list of boy names. It's much much more popular now thanks to Twilight.


----------



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

I really love both of those names! I actually know personally of 2 different Silas's and have overheard it at the playground. I think that Cassius is adorable, with the cute nickname "Cash"- go with your gut, people will love him no matter what his name is and you will get compliments on either one of those choices from folks guaranteed.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> we named dd after my grandmother. it is absolutely a "spunky, old" name. and one that i think people don't typically view as 'pretty,' but it suits her. i am SO glad we named her what we did. *no one is going to criticize your child's name after you name your child the name.* i like both your choices as well.
> 
> ...


Eh. I dont know so much about that. I have a couple of people that refuse to call my kid Adaline or Ada because they think it sounds old lady, so they call her Addie (which I dont hate, but we dont call her that). My own mother responded to me telling her that her first grandaughter had been born by saying, "Adaline, really? Are you sure you guys are gonna stick with that?"

I get tons of compliments on it though. I dont really think its that weird, but lots of people do. We played our first one safe, since if she had been a boy her name probably would have been Max Danger.

My next girl will be Calliope Jane or Calliope Mae. I think after the first one, no one cares what you name your kids.


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

I think people are less inclined to say something about the baby's name after the birth. Personally, I love the name Silas! I would use it in a second if I could get it past DH. I would worry about Cassius being pronounced correctly because I totally thought it was going to be pronounced Cass-ee-us. But if correcting people doesn't bother you, go for it!


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

My sons don't have the most normal names either - Zephyr & Nico. But that is exactly why we do not tell people our name choices. I usually have a list of names while pregnant that is constantly changing, and I don't let anyone but my DH see the list. I just don't want to hear the negative comments about my name choices. And I know I would get some. Plus, even I don't know what my baby's name is going to be until I meet him/her, so I like to keep that special for me and my DH. We also don't find out the sex of the baby; it drives people mad not knowing the sex or the name!

By the way I love Silas. Its in my top 5 right now.


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

DS' name is Jude, I don't think it's weird, but it's not common either. Most people we know actually really liked our name choice so it ended up going over a lot better then I thought it would. My pastor's son's name is Silas.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Dd's name is uncommon. No one has criticized it after she was born.

There is one relative who never gets the spelling right- not sure if it is because they don't like the name or some other reason. They misspell it differently each time.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm hoping that when you get home, and have a chance, you update us on the name you picked.


----------



## Narmowen (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a daughter named Rowan Eleanor, and I get two reactions. One is a huge "wow! That's so pretty!" and the other is that, combined with "did you name her after the Dragon Age or Anne McCaffrey one?"  I know a lot of geeks...


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Silas was always my top boy name, but DH doesn't like it. So a good friend of mine used it a year ago. I love it! I also love Cassius and tried to put it on the list for this baby, but DH said no. I love the NN Cash.

Anyway, I have a daughter named Owyn (pronounced like Owen). Most people don't know how it's pronounced when they see it written and are confused to hear me call out her name and see a little girl come running instead of a little boy. Family members hated it before she was born and said I was dooming her to being made fun of by giving her a boy's name. But, the name fits her and everyone who hated the name agrees with that now. All the nicknames they came up with for her before she was born haven't stuck. She's an Owyn, through and through. The same will be so for your son. The people that don't like it will get used to it and love him just the same.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I like Silas and don't think it weird at all.

I like family names as first names and really wanted to use my mom's maiden name (a German name, long and very uncommon where we live) as DS's first name but ultimately, we decided it was too much of a mouthful for young kids and many adults and we didn't want DS to feel awkward about a name many people couldn't pronounce.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

I Need Coffee-- First of all, congrats, and cool names.
Second. I consider the source, if people choose to be critical of my names. The people who are usually telling me they don't like my names didn't have very good taste in names in my opinion, either.
Thirdly, I seldom get hassled for it because I apparently have the aura of a rabid dog &#8230; or maybe it's that people actually had chosen to be more polite and respectful? Hope springs eternal! Put on a tough front and exude to the world that their name opinions are meaningless and maybe they'll feel less free to offer their critiques!
Usually the most I'll get is "that's different"&#8230; or, "on a little girl?? You don't see that every day", "you mean like Cain, from the Bible?" etc. The other day some weirdo followed me around in a store and informed me (after he inquired) that my son's name was an herb while he made a weird face and likened it to Rosemary. Yeah, thanks, buddy. Without him I might never have known. Where was my rabid dog aura on that one?

Like Alyantavid, we didn't tell anyone our names 'til after our children were born. It does tend to minimize negative comments, since people realize it is too late to change your mind on the matter when they see you with the baby. Privacy was always my policy and I think it's an awesome idea. I'm not interested in other peoples opinions on what I choose to name my baby.

Surreal, if you don't mind sharing, I was curious what your DDs name is?

Chamomile, I get lots of people asking for repeats too, with all my kids! Eve was Heave, Cian was Ken or Cain, Cyan or Sean, even Shane&#8230; still waiting to hear the unique interpretations for Sage.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2xy*
> 
> I find this annoying, too....yet someone pointed out to me a while back that this even happens with names like Katelynn. It can be spelled any number of ways. I'm 40 and still have to explain my weird name to people, so I get you on the inventive names thing....but spelling can be an issue even with names like Isabella. One "L" or two? I have a friend named Alison and my SIL is Alyson. My DS will forever be known as Jakob "with a K."
> 
> I've spent my whole life spelling both my first and last names to people. It gets to be routine and not really that big a deal, although every so often I wish my last name was Smith.


Would that be Smith, Smyth or Smythe?

Dh, dds and I all have normal names, and 3 of us still have to constantly spell our first names, and we all have to spell our very normal last name.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmum*
> 
> All of our kids have unusual names, but most of them are very pretty girl names which I think is a little different from an unusual boy name. Our son's weird name can be shortened to a fairly common name. We gave all of our kids very normal middle names in case they want to use those as adults.
> 
> One thing to consider is that a weird name might affect their future job prospects. I have known HR people who simply won't call job applicants with weird or unpronouncable names on their resume. I know this is awful but it happens.


Where do you live? I work in a big city, and being very diverse, I can't pronounce hardly any of the names of people I call daily about clients. It certainly doesn't hurt in all places.

OP - I have a weird name. I LOVE it, it suits me perfectly, its pretty, and its a family name. No one can ever pronounce it on the first try, but I don't care, I love my name. Oh, and my last name is Smith. Thank goodness I have a unique first name, or I'd be the same as every other person in the phone book named Smith (my parents both have relatively common first names, and lots of people with their first names have the same last name too - there are only about a million of each of them, and there is definitely more than one married couple with the same names. Looking them up in the phone book is insane! You practically have to call every single couple with their same names in order to find them!)


----------



## Emma Bryan Fuller (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Skye and usually get a reaction when calling/telling her name.

Either really good or can't hide it bad! My Dad loved it as it was easy to remember  I wanted the middle to be Aurora but my husband said it sounded like a gladiator! He was picky with the boys and would only go with Jett for a middle and Storm for the other but was more agreeable with a girl.

I love Cassius. Also, a lot of the names you guys used are cool. I like all the Caden/Jayden names too  and they were on the most hated list!! Actually I liked a few names on that list!


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alyantavid*
> 
> We didn't tell anyone our name choices until after our kids were born. I don't think either are really out there but my youngest son's middle name is Augustus. People really don't seem to like that at all and I still hear comments about it (he's almost 5).
> 
> I just ignore it mostly.


I love Augustus. It's a family name on my husband's side, and if we ever have another boy, that will be his name.









My son's name is Calvin, and I don't think it's weird or uncommon, but we did get some negative responses before he was born. Now everyone agrees that his name suits him.

We had considered naming our daughter-on-the-way Arwen. Just about everyone said, "Huh?" One person said, "Are you joking?" Another one said, "Isn't that a boy's name?" No one said anything positive. We did end up changing it to Julia, but not because of the reactions we were getting.

I like both of your name choices, and I think it will be less important to everyone else once he is born.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I don't consider Silas or Cassius particularly "weird" (especially Silas; Cassius is a bit more unusual but not "weird"). My son's name (which is Xan) always needs to be repeated and often spelled (he learned very early, when asked "what's your name?" to reply: "XAN [loudly]. X-A-N"), but most people find it "cool" and seem impressed when they find out. I agree with PPs: name him what you like, don't tell anyone beforehand, and everyone else should just deal.


----------



## greencarnation (Oct 1, 2010)

We are naming our baby Rúaidhri, which is the original Irish of Rory. He is being named for a historic figure, and it is very important to my husband that we use the original spelling.

I say, name your kid what you want, and screw anyone else!


----------



## mamaofprincesses (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a Chantrea (CHAN-trey-uh) an Adia (A-dee-uh) and Mailaya (MY-lay-uh).

They all have "normal" middle names, in case they want to use them, but so far so good.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My niece has an Adia, but she pronounces it A-dee-uh, with the first syllable having a long A sound. Oh wait, that's what you typed too, I was reading it as uh-DEE-uh. ROFL. Anyway, I am not too familiar with the name, so I wasn't sure how it was pronounced before I heard it. Her sister has a daughter named Nadia where the first syllable is stressed. But then there is a girl named Malia in my daughter's class and that's muh-LEE-uh, but I keep accidentally saying MAH-lee-uh when I see it written (I file paperwork in their folders and volunteer in the library, so I see it in print a lot).


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> I Need Coffee-- First of all, congrats, and cool names.
> Second. I consider the source, if people choose to be critical of my names. The people who are usually telling me they don't like my names didn't have very good taste in names in my opinion, either.
> ...


My DD's name is Aniela (I am not good at typing pronunciation...) I guess it's like Ahnyella.

Also someone mentioned someone had a foreign name but parents were born here. I was born in the US as was my mother, but I am still Polish and I wanted to celebrate my heritage with a beautiful and meaningful Polish name in honor of my mother who passed away when I was a child.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greencarnation*
> 
> We are naming our baby Rúaidhri, which is the original Irish of Rory. He is being named for a historic figure, and it is very important to my husband that we use the original spelling.
> 
> I say, name your kid what you want, and screw anyone else!


How is that pronounced? I can't figure it out (sorry!)


----------



## hermionesmum (Feb 8, 2007)

My sister in particular tried very hard to bite her tongue over my kids' names, and kept offering suggestions she preferred, but once they were here, and named she got over it. I think it's only those very close to us that would dare offer an opinion to be honest.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> How is that pronounced? I can't figure it out (sorry!)


not sure how the op is pronouncing it, but in ireland, it is pronounced rory


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> How is that pronounced? I can't figure it out (sorry!)


Depends where in Ireland Roor as in rural, ee as in ee. Roor ee. in some places, Rory in others.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

OP, I don't think your names are weird at all! Great, solid old names. I also would need to be corrected as to Cassius' pronunciation, but that's OK.

I have to say that the only name I have (slight) regrets over is the really mainstream one we picked. He was going to be Lachlan, but we didn't think he looked like a Lachlan after he was born, plus we couldn't settle on a nickname. So, after several days of dithering we named him Jonathan for my Dad (Cyrus mn for DH's grandfather).

My oldest is Tristan, which showed up on that recent hated list, I suspect because that dumb movie came out the year after his birth and now there are Tristans popping up like weeds. We named him because I loved, loved, loved the BBC's All Creatures Great and Small when I was a child. Plus the chap who sold us our engagement ring in London was Tristan...we really liked him, and he was thrilled when we showed up for a cleaning a couple of years later with a little Tristan in tow. I have to correct people all the time....they think he is Christian. No problem, though, it only takes a second to do.

DS3 is named Peregrine, and that always gets a response, either really enthusiastic or 'oh, that's unusual', which is code for 'you are an insane, cruel mother'. I am disappointed to find that some few girls in the US are being named Peregrine, but that is my bias....I loathe boy names being co-opted by girls. No one has been outright rude, and those who seem uncomfortable settle quite happily to calling him Perry. His mn is William, should he ever wish to go by a more conventional name.

I think you will be just fine with either name, OP. Congratulations!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey I want to name my next DD Isolde and call her Izzy (DH is Irish) but DH won't do it b/c of the movie!


----------



## jksmith (Nov 17, 2010)

I grew up with a different name but I love it. Also, DH and I named our LO something a bit different but we decided not to share our name until after and I am really glad we did. If I were you I would stop discussing with people and try not to let anyone influence your decision, it's something special for the parents to choose and no one else! Just annouce the name when it's chosen and people will learn to like it and they have to keep there mouth's shut because it's his name.

Also, I like Silas and Cassius! Good choices!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

We named our daughter a name from star Trek DS 9. Honest people told us it was weird, polite people gave us blank stares when we told them what we were planning, my mom who never says what she is really thinking told us she loooooved it (so whether she really did or not who knows ), and my grandma asked if we made it up hahaha. But we loved it and think it is pretty, and different! After she was born, I had a hard time with her name, but I also take a few weeks to bond with my babies anyways so it was probably all part of that. Anyway, I am so happy we named her what we did. I can't imagine that she is anything other than her name. And I honestly could care less what anybody thinks because her name is so freaking perfect and I love saying it and telling people it. We also live in an area where English isn't the first language, so probably anything we named her would have been different for around here.


----------



## greencarnation (Oct 1, 2010)

It is more or less pronounced like Rory.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bignerpie*
> 
> I love Augustus. It's a family name on my husband's side, and if we ever have another boy, that will be his name.
> 
> ...


wow! i love augustus, but my great grandpa's middle name was august.

i begged and begged my dh to consider julia as a name, a middle name, for our dd... at first spelled the italian way but then just julia. i'm hoping that if we get a second dd we can reconsider. i LOVE julia as a name. (and i would totally use arwen too)


----------



## mamaecho (Mar 31, 2011)

We were going to name our second son Wrigley.. yes, after Wrigley field. Our first son is Riley so I thought Riley and Wrigley were great!

My family, did not. There was a huge intervention.. like sit around the kitchen table and spout off how horrible of a name it was.

So now my kiddo's name is Harrison. While I absolutely love Harrison, I'm still slightly bitter about not naming him Wrigley.. So go with your gut regardless of others!


----------



## 4midablemama (Jul 29, 2010)

My son is Silas; I didn't choose the name, it was chosen for me in church close to a year before he was even conceived. I am not crazy nor am I particularly devout, but I will swear to my grave that someone or something whispered, as clear as crystal, in my ear during the reading of Acts 16:19-40 that I was going to have a little boy and that his name was to be Silas. I didn't like the name AT ALL, and tried my hardest to pick another one once I got pregnant and found out that I was, indeed, having a boy, but the harder I tried to change it, the more it became his name. Eventually, I grew to love the name and the meaning it will have for my little boy, but I don't remember a single family member, ex-dh included (I had to give him total control over the choice of a middle name in order to get my way about the first) who didn't try to convince me that I was dooming my child to a life of bullying if I didn't call him something else. My mom and sister went so far as to insist that they were going to call him by his middle name, which really, really got under my skin, but once he was actually born, all the criticism stopped and I haven't met anyone since who doesn't exclaim over what a beautiful name my boy has and how well it fits him. And it is still a rare name around here for anybody under the age of 80, but I think that it will serve him equally as well when he is grown as it does now while he's still just a wee mannie.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> wow! i love augustus, but my great grandpa's middle name was august.
> 
> i begged and begged my dh to consider julia as a name, a middle name, for our dd... at first spelled the italian way but then just julia. i'm hoping that if we get a second dd we can reconsider. i LOVE julia as a name. (and i would totally use arwen too)


My great grandpa's name was August too. That's what my mother tells people when they ask where I ever came up with the name. Couldn't possibly be because I liked it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamaecho*
> 
> We were going to name our second son Wrigley.. yes, after Wrigley field. Our first son is Riley so I thought Riley and Wrigley were great!
> 
> ...


That is horrible! I can't imagine thinking I had any right to comment on someone else's name choice, much less have that kind of intervention over it.


----------



## I Need Coffee (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the lovely replies, I feel SO Much better and more confident now. I love hearing all the stories about the kids on here with awesome names 
I think both names are pretty kickass, and hopefully we will be able to pick the right one once he is born!
(Yes sadly I am still very pregnant at 40 weeks 1 day today! Lol)


----------



## ruach (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to just tell people my dd name would be "Hortense Gertrude" and they would like stare at me and say "o,how nice" hehe

actually her name is Ceilidh (pronounced Kaylee,old gaelic scottish spelling from about 1100ad) Michaiah (mika iah--hebrew for 'who is like god?'from 1000 bc)--so I guess really really old fashioned weird names

poor thing,won the state spelling bee at 10 yrs old (going against 14 yrs old) and on the trophy the spelled her name wrong!!!!!!ironic,spelling trophy,spelled wrong........haha

She is now 13 and says she is very proud of her old fashioned name


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magali*
> 
> We named our daughter a name from star Trek DS 9. Honest people told us it was weird, polite people gave us blank stares when we told them what we were planning, my mom who never says what she is really thinking told us she loooooved it (so whether she really did or not who knows ), and my grandma asked if we made it up hahaha. But we loved it and think it is pretty, and different! After she was born, I had a hard time with her name, but I also take a few weeks to bond with my babies anyways so it was probably all part of that. Anyway, I am so happy we named her what we did. I can't imagine that she is anything other than her name. And I honestly could care less what anybody thinks because her name is so freaking perfect and I love saying it and telling people it. We also live in an area where English isn't the first language, so probably anything we named her would have been different for around here.


DD2's middle name was almost Nyota (Uhuru's first name and Swahili for "star") but on the day she was born we decided we preferred Amber, once we'd seen her. It also means her initials are the first 3 letters of her first name. She would have been CNM if we'd gone with Nyota.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> side note, when I read Cassius, I pronounce it Cass-ee-us, so you and he would be going through a life-time of correcting people on the pronunciation. I know I get really tired of correcting people who pronounce DD's name (Adara) ah-dare-ah instead of ah-dar-ah, she turns two next week, and even her paternal grandfather pronounces it wrong (whole other set of issues there).
> 
> I think people are a lot more accepting of unusual names for girls than they are for boys, but I think both names are good, and family and friends do tend to accept the name once it's attached to a baby, rather than just being a possibility.


That's funny; dd1's name is pronounced Ah-dare and people always want to change it to Adara.

The only one to give us a hard time about the unusual name choices was my MIL. While I was still pg MIL popped out with "You can't name her that! It sounds like a whore!"







That was when we learned not to share name choices until the baby was out and the name was final. If anyone asked, the baby's name was to be Rutabaga. It took 12 days with dd2, and talk about freaking people out! For some reason a nameless baby really disturbed everyone.

We did give our kids one unusual name and one more common name so they'd have the option if they want


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

DD has an unusual name. People close to us sort of raised their eyebrows at first, but only for the first week or so. When we meet new people, they often comment and want to know how we decided on her name, so I have a sort of standard pat answer that I am used to giving them.

Silas is a great name, BTW


----------



## naturalnesting (Sep 8, 2009)

My DS name is Silas and I have several older people admire the name, because they haven't heard it in years. There's also people that think it's Cyrus, but I just politely correct them.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a friend with a dd named Esme, I love the name! (her other kids are Helene, Tahlula, and Calem)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoBecGo*
> 
> This thread is reminding me of when i met my good friend. We were in Uni, i said "what's your name?" she replied "Unna". "Sorry," i said, "what did you say?" "Unna!" she replied louder. "How do you spell it?" i asked "A N N A" she replied as she looked at me like i was an idiot....
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I love that name and it was on our list for our middle and last child!

We have 2 more different names for our girls. I don't think they are but I have yet to meet anyone with the same name. Adrienne and Rylin

People always pronounce Rylin wrong when they ask me what her name is and assume I said Rylee. I love unique names and love your choices. I agree most people (with any tack at least) won't say anything one the babe is named. Stick with what you love you will be glad you did.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I have an unusual ethnic name that is constantly being mispronounced and misspelled. I actually do not mind the errors as long as they are in the ballpark (over the phone people often think I am saying 'Sally' or 'Valerie,' both of which are really really far off and that kind of annoys me). As long as people have the consonants right I let them say the vowels however they like. And I have become accustomed to using the 'A-as-in-apple' routine when I spell it to pre-empt difficulties. Once people get it right they will often compliment it actually.

I like both Silas and Cassius (though I like Silas a little bit better) and I don't think that either of them are so unusual that there will be any problem with spelling or pronunciation. For the record when I see Cassius I think "Cash-us" (like Cassius Clay) so I don't think it's a given that people are going to assume the wrong pronunciation.


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

My kids have weirder names. I was one of several Saras in my class. My last name is a speller. My kids' mom has a really common first and last name. They got her last name and we were both against common first names after growing up with painfully common names.

We didn't have a name for Osha until he was a few days old. People usually ask for it pronounced a second time, but that's the end of it. I called him Ocean a fair bit and his middle name is such that he could go by Luke if he wants to when he gets older. He loves his unique name, tho.

Ari has a more common male name. People usually ask if it's short for something. It's not. She likes her name fine.

The next baby is going to get a weird name, too. And my cool last name to go with it.


----------



## Amy Melton (May 16, 2011)

My two boys are Kai and Raynor, however I gave them traditional family middle names, Thomas and Matthew, respectively. My family didn't like them until they met the boys after the were born and my dad summed it up, "The names fit them perfectly!" So go for it! 9.9 times out of 10 - You will know and the name will fit the child! After all......they aren't carrying that baby, you are!!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

I love Silas, but SO doesn't.  I also like Cassius, but meanings are important to me, and it doesn't have a positive meaning. 

DD's name is Reese. It's not terribly unusual, but a lot of times when I tell people they hear "Grace". Sometimes if it's a casual introduction and I know we'll never see them again, I just let them think it's Grace. :|


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I can not pronounce the name "rory". It is sad, really. For some reason I just cannot say it. I am lucky that when I have had students by that name, they seem happy for me to call them by their middle names. Thank goodness.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Op, I hope your sweet baby has arrived by now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

My kids have old, old names. Obscure but fairly easy to pronouce. I love them. Haven't encountered issues. A few people scratch their heads and try and remember their myths.

Old names or other traditional but "real" names don't usually seem to cause kids problems. Alternate spellings or "made up" can.

We know a 4y Silas and the kids have no problems with it.


----------



## les_oiseau (Apr 9, 2010)

We got negative feedback for my dd's name but after she was born everyone's opinion of it changed. Before she was born it was like we got the jaw-drop reaction where people thought we were just joking, but after she was born and they saw we were serious they learned to deal with it. Actually I thought we would continue to get criticism but instead we get a lot of compliments.


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


An old high school friend of mine named her first Zelda Avaline and her second Adaline Naayru, and she's the only other Adaline I know!

I think it's cute, not old lady! Sorry your mom responded like that!

OP I like both names! I always want to mispronounce Cassius, always had a time with Julius Caesar because of it. I think Silas is wonderful, DP and I have it on our list! My main concern is that with the popularity of the show Weeds it will become too common.


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkcake*
> 
> An old high school friend of mine named her first Zelda Avaline and her second Adaline Naayru, and she's the only other Adaline I know!


I think your friend is a Legend of Zelda fan 

My son's name isn't weird, uncommon but easy to pronounce. It is however spelled oddly.

I sometimes get comments on the spelling, but whatever, he can spell it fine, and it's spelled exactly as it pronounced.

I agree, once babies are here and already named people are less likely to say anything.

OP, you probably had you baby already, so congrats


----------



## melon (Sep 16, 2008)

i'm surprised no one mentioned that Silas is the name of the oldest son on the tv show Weeds.

I love the name. It was my top pick for a while, but it sounds awkward with my last name.

edit..doh! i just noticed milkcake referenced Weeds 2 posts up. I don't think it will become too popular....i love the show, but i don't know many others who watch it. Plus, it's not on basic cable.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

My son's name is Tyr (rhymes with beer). It means strength. The trick to names is.....don't share them before the child is born. We shared his sex but never any names we were contemplating.

We still get questioning looks as I assume they think is is Tear as in sadness...so we always explain....

My hubby's name is Sky and his brothers are Solomon and Caiser and his sister is Nova....so lots of unique names.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melon*
> 
> i'm surprised no one mentioned that Silas is the name of the oldest son on the tv show Weeds.
> 
> ...


Huge Weeds fan here. Although I got hooked late in the game. A few weeks ago, while my daughter was at her dad's for Spring Break and my SO was working out of town. I watched seasons 1-5 straight through. That's the best way to watch a series like that IMO. Anyway, season 6 isn't on Netflix instant yet, so I'm stuck.  I found the first couple episodes on YouTube, but then they started blocking them.


----------



## Czarena (Nov 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxinator*
> 
> I think your friend is a Legend of Zelda fan
> 
> ...


NOOOO! Don't tell me there is even ONE other baby Zelda! The one in the oven will either be Zelda or Lando.

I already have a Stryder and a Morpheus and I know of not a single other one.

eldest is Johnathan, we were too worried about what family thought, he's changed his name a few times in his 8 years


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxinator*
> 
> I think your friend is a Legend of Zelda fan
> 
> ...


LoZ has always been my thing and Mario hers, but I guess naming a baby Princess Toadstool is a bit cruel









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melon*
> 
> i'm surprised no one mentioned that Silas is the name of the oldest son on the tv show Weeds.
> 
> ...


It's been on TBS or We or one of those network channels lately - I don't watch it on there since it's edited and missing a lot of the plot. They're mostly the first 4 seasons I think, and edited into 30min blocks. Silas is still my top boy name, and our top girl name also both starts and ends in S so maybe that's too much of one letter


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BubbleMa*
> 
> Huge Weeds fan here. Although I got hooked late in the game. A few weeks ago, while my daughter was at her dad's for Spring Break and my SO was working out of town. I watched seasons 1-5 straight through. That's the best way to watch a series like that IMO. Anyway, season 6 isn't on Netflix instant yet, so I'm stuck.  I found the first couple episodes on YouTube, but then they started blocking them.


I got hooked in season 3 I think? My roommate at the time introduced me to it. I do the same thing though and watch it on Netflix! I think they have season 6 but only on dvd (which I'm too cheap to pay for.)

I had Showtime long enough to see the first two episodes but now I'm lost!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarena*
> 
> NOOOO! Don't tell me there is even ONE other baby Zelda! The one in the oven will either be Zelda or Lando.
> 
> ...


She's already almost 3 1/2! it's crazy how fast the time goes; another hs friend of mine has a Calrissian.

And please tell me Morpheus is for Sandman! My Gaiman love knows no bounds.

DP and I want short names since we have a relatively long (and French) last name.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarena*
> 
> NOOOO! Don't tell me there is even ONE other baby Zelda! The one in the oven will either be Zelda or Lando.
> 
> ...


LOL. So either video games or Star Wars?  I'm not a Star Wars fan, but I know the name because my friends' dog is named Lando.... Her brother was a big Star Wars fan and he named the dog. I had to have someone explain the movies to me so I could understand the character.

I think the name Morpheus is really cool. How many people know where that comes from?


----------



## justrose13 (Jun 23, 2009)

we named DS Silas, 7 weeks ago today! I woke up one morning during the TWW and couldn't get the name out of my head. when I found out I was pg I couldn't consider anything else for a boy, especially after I looked up the meaning. I grew up with a named only old ladies had (Rose), I had always wished for a "normal" (see trendy) name as a child, but I LOVE my name and who I am because of it!
it seems to me that the name Silas is on the rise, too but I don't fear it'll be seriously popular. we didn't share the names we picked (we didn't find out the sex until birth) for the reasons mentioned and also we wanted to be able to change our mind once we met DC and figured if we had a set name and changed it on everyone they would have more to say about the whole thing.
oh, and EVERYONE seems to _love_ his name! and very few people think of the show Weeds.


----------



## Fireflyskies (May 10, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat*
> 
> Dd's name is uncommon. No one has criticized it after she was born.
> 
> There is one relative who never gets the spelling right- not sure if it is because they don't like the name or some other reason. They misspell it differently each time.


My DD is Jaiden and my parents still can't spell it  I get Jaden, Jaydin, Jayden, etc. all the time!


----------



## Czarena (Nov 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkcake*
> 
> I got hooked in season 3 I think? My roommate at the time introduced me to it. I do the same thing though and watch it on Netflix! I think they have season 6 but only on dvd (which I'm too cheap to pay for.)
> 
> ...


Not the comic Sandman but for the original Greek god that inspired Sandman - found out about Sandman afterward 

Perhaps one day my Zelda and hers will meet! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness*
> 
> LOL. So either video games or Star Wars?  I'm not a Star Wars fan, but I know the name because my friends' dog is named Lando.... Her brother was a big Star Wars fan and he named the dog. I had to have someone explain the movies to me so I could understand the character.
> 
> I think the name Morpheus is really cool. How many people know where that comes from?


yup - Legend of Zelda and Star Wars (Stryder is LOTR) and Morpheus - well, my family mistook it for the demon Mephisto and had a fit! Most people have no idea who Morpheus.

We aren't telling names or gender to families until after the birth this time!


----------



## GraceElizabeth (May 23, 2011)

I had parents who thought I would see an unusual name as a gift. Too bad my classmates didn't appreciate it and teased me horribly, even though they tried to raise me to not care. It got bad enough I changed my name legally when I was 24 and had trouble bring taken seriously when job-hunting. As a 30-year-old, I can see how adults see it as a cool name, but I was teased and taunted so bad that when I hear it, my heart clenches. Unusual names belong in the middle with a normal name first. Your kids won't thank you when they're teens. They're the ones who will have to live with the weird names.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraceElizabeth*
> 
> I had parents who thought I would see an unusual name as a gift. Too bad my classmates didn't appreciate it and teased me horribly, even though they tried to raise me to not care. It got bad enough I changed my name legally when I was 24 and had trouble bring taken seriously when job-hunting. As a 30-year-old, I can see how adults see it as a cool name, but I was teased and taunted so bad that when I hear it, my heart clenches. Unusual names belong in the middle with a normal name first. Your kids won't thank you when they're teens. They're the ones who will have to live with the weird names.


I'm very sorry you experienced teasing and grew to feel so bad about your name. It is hard to say how your child will feel about their name in the future when they are just born. It is always possible that they may dislike the name you have chosen even if you think it is so cool and special.

My grandmother disliked her first name a lot for some reason and always went by her middle name. That is why I insisted my dd have a middle name to give her another option.

Dh and I have names that were quite popular at the time we were born. We don't hate them but it was also tiresome being one of the 3 or 4 others in the class with the same name. My dd's name is pretty uncommon where we live but in 11 years no one has teased her about it. Some people have spelled it wrong but no one has ever teased her.


----------



## Czarena (Nov 15, 2010)

My mother allowed me to switch to my middle name at 10 years old because I was teased mercilessly. My eldest (Johnathan) has chosen to go by several different names in his 8 years. He knows that I will endeavor to call him by any name he chooses. The same goes for all of my children. I name them, but they can decide what they'd like to be called.

The difference I guess is that I make sure my kids know that at an early age. Plus, I choose to surround my family with non-judgmental, loving, accepting people. There is no place in my life for negative people. One of the many reasons I choose to homeschool (not their names, but the negativity)

I am sorry your name caused you pain. Like so many things, what causes one person pain can bring joy to another. Many have expressed that they would have loved to have my first name - go figure!


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Let's just say that my name was misspelled on my wedding ring and we had to have it re-engraved!









It's actually a totally common name in my culture (as are my kids names, although they are slightly less common even there), but not in the English-speaking world. DD1 and DD2 both have the ethnic first names - people pause at first, but then usually comment about them being pretty names. Yes, they get misspelled all the time, too. DD1's middle is very common in several cultures (one of the top names in the US now, although it was my grandma's name), so she could eventually go with that if she wanted to, but I highly doubt she will. DD2's middle is more difficult than her first because it sounds like a type of bean in English, so I think she'll definitely stick with her first name! Not bad having options (I have no middle name).We know several people who go by one name in our culture and another name in their dealings with English speakers. I didn't want to have to do that. DH agreed with ethnic names, so we picked ones we liked and thought were pronounceable in English by his family while keeping their original spelling with an easily anglicized pronunciation.

Honestly, even though I have to repeat and re-spell my name all the time, I'm glad our names are meaningful to us, and I was not and my kids won't have to be referred to by their last initials because there are 3 kids with the same name in class.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> He knows that I will endeavor to call him by any name he chooses. The same goes for all of my children. I name them, but they can decide what they'd like to be called.


Slightly OT, but I like this attitude. Neither DH nor I like our first names - they're both fairly common, mine ridiculously so - and call each other by our internet nicks or nicknames derived thereof. A fair few of our friends call us by those names. Both our parents seem faintly disapproving of the practice.  I don't exactly expect my mother to start calling me Smokering, but I don't feel the need to go by a name I dislike for my entire life just because she chose it for me, either. I've occasionally thought that if I broke all ties and moved to Tahiti, I might start going by my middle name (given that Smokering is problematic for daily life!); but currently it's too much bother.

So, while I certainly hope my children will grow up liking their names, I guess I won't really be able to complain if they change them! Hopefully I'll be able to graciously refer to them as whatever they choose.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Slightly OT, but I like this attitude. Neither DH nor I like our first names - they're both fairly common, mine ridiculously so - and call each other by our internet nicks or nicknames derived thereof. A fair few of our friends call us by those names. Both our parents seem faintly disapproving of the practice.  I don't exactly expect my mother to start calling me Smokering, but I don't feel the need to go by a name I dislike for my entire life just because she chose it for me, either. I've occasionally thought that if I broke all ties and moved to Tahiti, I might start going by my middle name (given that Smokering is problematic for daily life!); but currently it's too much bother.


For some reason I've come to hate my given name... it's not the name itself, it's the way it sounds and the feelings it conjures up in me when I hear it applied to ME. So I go exclusively by a nickname... I've been thinking of legally changing my name but I feel like my mom would be CRUSHED. Instead, I just cringe every time someone uses it... that name is NOT me. But anyway, my name was uncommon growing up (much more common now with younger kids though!) and I had to spell it and correct pronunciation a million and one times -- not fun for someone who's very shy!! But I wouldn't have wanted a common name... just something easily pronounceable or weird enough that it wouldn't be confused with a common variation that I can't stand...


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

Weeds is the reason I love the name Silas.


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraceElizabeth*
> 
> I had parents who thought I would see an unusual name as a gift. Too bad my classmates didn't appreciate it and teased me horribly, even though they tried to raise me to not care. It got bad enough I changed my name legally when I was 24 and had trouble bring taken seriously when job-hunting. As a 30-year-old, I can see how adults see it as a cool name, but I was teased and taunted so bad that when I hear it, my heart clenches. Unusual names belong in the middle with a normal name first. Your kids won't thank you when they're teens. They're the ones who will have to live with the weird names.


My two elder sisters were given uncommon but simple names; my mother named them. My father named me, and it's a name I was teased about all through school. My TWO middle names weren't good fallbacks either. I changed my name at 18, but my family refuses to even acknowledge it's existence. However, they love to reminisce about how I used to cry and beg them to change my name when I was 6-8.

I've since decided while I want uncommon, special names for my kids I will make sure it's normal enough not to induce schoolyard heckling.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuburbanHippie*
> 
> Weeds is the reason I love the name Silas.


me, too! It wasn't even on my radar until Weeds. I just wish our last name didn't contain 2 S's - making it sound too sssss-y.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I think uncommon names are great (I certainly don't want my kids to be one of 3 or 4 with the same name in their grade). A lot of people here have chosen such nice names for their kids!

However I personally hate the name my parents chose for me (Heidi). Its a perfectly fine name when I am with English or German speakers, but fully half my family is French and I live in the French part of Canada and my last name is French and it is such a pain to deal with my name with French speakers (also Spanish speakers, Italian spearks, etc) because nobody can pronounce it or spell it. I really really really wish my parents had considered this when they named me. My middle name is also not an option for the opposite reason... Marie is way too common since every second person here has a name that is composed of Marie and hyphenated with something else (among a small group of coworkers I have Marie-Josée, Marie-Claire, Marie-Pierre, and I could go on).

So while I think unusual names that are easy to pronouce are great (such as Sage or Silas to take some of the many wonderful examples I saw on this thread), I personally would never give my child a name that is hard to pronounce just because I wouldn't want to put them through what I experienced with my name!

Now I have the challenge of coming up with a names that are both uncommon and easy to pronounce in French, English and Italian (DH is Italian) for my future kids... lol... wish me luck!!!!


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree with pp here that no matter what you name your child, whether common or uncommon, there will be resistance and mis-spelling/pronunciation. But once the baby's here, they will get used to it, I think because you're now associating that name with a cute little baby!

Funny story, the kid I used to nanny had a unique name and when he was 2 we were at the park and another little boy asked what his name was and nanny kid told him. The other little boy started using his name you know "nannykid come here! look at this nannykid!" (his name isn't nannykid just because I'm not disclosing his real name). Anyway, the mom who heard it when nanny kid said his name kept telling her kid that she was saying nanny kid's name wrong and that it was actually a super common name. I had to stop her and say NO that's NOT his name! Your kid heard it right. It took me a couple of times saying it for the mom to get it. BTW, we'd never had any problems anywhere else.

Both myself and dd have "normal" names (common enough that people should have encountered them in their lives as they're both traditional names, but there probably won't be another in her class or anything) and if I use my full first name people sound like they're sneezing (which is why I go by a shortened version) and they always emphasize funny vowels in dd's name (in ways that I've NEVER heard her name pronounced). No matter what people are going to have difficulty with names!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brennan*
> 
> Funny story, the kid I used to nanny had a unique name and when he was 2 we were at the park and another little boy asked what his name was and nanny kid told him. The other little boy started using his name you know "nannykid come here! look at this nannykid!" (his name isn't nannykid just because I'm not disclosing his real name). Anyway, the mom who heard it when nanny kid said his name kept telling her kid that she was saying nanny kid's name wrong and that it was actually a super common name. I had to stop her and say NO that's NOT his name! Your kid heard it right. It took me a couple of times saying it for the mom to get it. BTW, we'd never had any problems anywhere else.


LOL

Totally OT but you just reminded me of this -- we took DS to the zoo recently, some kid referred to him as 'that boy' and his mom whipped around to correct him, "That's not a boy, that's a girl!"... Well actually he IS a boy.







(She sounded super annoyed so I didn't bother correcting her!)


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I changed my name, too. My parents called me Jennifer and I was born in the early 70s ( that sounds like the start of a 12-step confession, doesn't it?!). This was perfectly fine until we moved to the US when I was a teenager. It felt like I ceased to exist as an individual and became a management problem; Which Jennifer? Jennifer M? Oh, and _which_ Jennifer M?! Jen? Jenny, Jennie or Jenni?. I hated it. So I changed it to Gwen after I played a character by that name in a production. When I discovered that Gwenhwyfar (or Guinever, whatever) means roughly the same thing as Jennifer, it sealed the deal. I've been Gwen for longer than I was ever Jennifer now. I never changed it legally, though I considered it when I got married. It is nice to know that when I answer the phone and hear who they ask for, I can immediately determine if I ought to just hang up....anyone asking for Jennifer undoubtedly wants money. Or wants to discuss money, which is just never any fun.

Maybe this is why I called my son Peregrine? But I also feel that, like all parenting decisions, they are mine to make but theirs to confirm. If my kids change their names, that is fine by me.


----------



## greenmama (Feb 8, 2002)

I made the mistake of telling my family that I was going to use "family names" albeit likely changed. One of our top contenders for a girl was to be named after the grandmothers "Carla Isabel". I didn't realize how excited my mother was hoping to have a granddaughter with her name, thus how disappointed she was when she didn't. To add insult to injury we ended up nicknaming her Ali (pronounced Allie, but with only one L since her real name has only one L) my mother was mortified we had named her after the boxer (of course we hadn't), then right after she was born Ally McBeal came out on television and suddenly Ally was one of the most common names around so we dropped the nickname it was crazy.


----------



## little birds (May 25, 2011)

I have a "weird" name, so no one questioned our kids names, Isla and Finn, which I don't think are so strange. We didn't really share until they were born, though. FWIW, as an adult, I love having a strange name, and didn't mind it when I was a kid. Just another thing that made me different, and that's a good thing.


----------



## MommyMandi (Jan 27, 2008)

We didn't tell anyone our name choices until they were born. And they weren't named until we saw them, either. In fact, our third was 12 hours old before we decided. We have gotten a bit of confusion with our kids names but not much flak. They really aren't that different and since my oldest now has a "popular" name though it was 7 years ago when we picked it out. Their names are Adisyn, Gage and Dellan. Our biggest problems are usually Alison, Gabe and Dillon. It bugs me, but whatever, people just don't pay attention. Go with your gut, don't worry about people. They won't say much after your baby is born. For whatever reason, people feel they can have a say in what parenting choices you make and I think that's ridiculous. I don't think your name choices are so weird. I wish people didn't judge so much.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

my 2nd boys middle name is Cuauhtemoc which really drives people nuts. my side of the family made us say it over and over until they semi pronounced it right lol

i love it.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

So, how do you pronounce it?


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> So, how do you pronounce it?


if i had to sound it out i would write quak-them-oke

and not "quack" like a duck but quaaaaak. long a.

and "oke" like "poke"

LOL


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

Casius & Silas aren't weird. Those are fine.

There was an Indian-looking girl about 10yo being sworn in at my citizenship ceremony. Her name was something like Twinkletoes.

That's a little weird...

I badly wanted Raymond for DS2, but DH wouldn't have it. If you live in Britain it's hard to get more weird & uncool than Raymond. (sigh)


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

And apologies to his mother... but I once met a little Saguaro which made me snirk a bit. If you grew up in California (his mother had) you can understand why that sounds strange... But I'm sure he'll make it his own.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavy*
> 
> And apologies to his mother... but I once met a little Saguaro which made me snirk a bit. If you grew up in California (his mother had) you can understand why that sounds strange... But I'm sure he'll make it his own.


I live in California and I actually think its pretty cool to be named after a cactus.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavy*
> 
> I badly wanted Raymond for DS2, but DH wouldn't have it. If you live in Britain it's hard to get more weird & uncool than Raymond. (sigh)


my second boy's middle name is raymond. i think it is a fantastic name, we were this close to using it as a first.

also, cassius and silas are also fine names, not weird at all and very good IMO. we know kids with weird names, those are not even on the edge of the realm of weird.

my kids have unusual names. the first boy's name has never been in the top 1000 in the US, and the second boy's name was 9hundred and somethingth in the late 1800s. they both have "real" names, just uncommon ones. we live in an area where this is the norm rather than the exception.


----------

